
Show HN: Templatify.io – HTML to Pdf API - shimulch
https://templatify.io
======
udayrddy
Unsure on how I can use this, the look is slick. I like the documentation
page, may I please know what do you use - I want to use in my services as
well.

But, DO NOT expect users to Sign-up first to try what it does. My experience
with SAAS products (I created
[https://extracttable.com](https://extracttable.com) and nextround.ml,
notyce.me) is the high visit to sign-up conversion when you provide a demo UI
on the site, with NO SIGN-UP needed, upfront.

 __Diff __: extracttable without demo 29 sign-ups in 4 weeks + 0 paid, with
demo 31 in 2 weeks + 18 paid users. Not just sign-ups you get the paying
customers much faster than you would expect.

~~~
shimulch
Hi, Thanks for checking out. Yeah, I am working on making it easier to
understand.

BTW, you can signup and create a project with early access package for free.
Then you will get access token to perform api requests for url to pdf and html
to pdf.

You can also create templates. Which you can design using mustache (more
templating engine coming soon). Then just pass context data to generate pdf
via api.

Imagine you have build a mobile application or cloud function from which you
want to create some sort of pdf. You can use templates to separate pdf design
from you application code and just perform api requests to generate pdf. And
if you want to modify your design, just change the template, your application
code is untouched.

Thanks for your advice. Also, for now I have used bootstrap, ace editor,
backend on django and the api backend in node js etc.

Your service looks awesome too.

~~~
udayrddy
Aah, Got it !! Thanks for explaining it.

Btw, "what do you use" I meant for documentation. Did you use any API service
that generates documentation? I used postman for ET, no complains - but I
would like to have the option of changing the Coding language at the console
screen not at the top of screen, like it is in postman, now.

~~~
shimulch
No. For now I am not using any doc generator. Its just a static page.

------
shimulch
Yet another pdf api. But also lets you to manage templates outside your
project for easier modification without changing application code. Might be
useful for mobile applications and cloud functions.

